# Goat milk Ice Cream? (Ice Milk??)



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a method or a recipe for a frozen goat milk dessert? I've never made ice cream before but I'd really like to be able to make it with my standard whole goat milk. On first google search it looks like I need evaporated milk or heavy cream added in :hrm:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I make ice cream using milk from our guernseys. I use whole milk and don't add extra cream. It tastes fine to me and my husband enjoys it too.

Try it once using whole milk. If it isn't rich enough, then add cream the next time you make ice cream.

There is only 2 of us so I only make a small amount. We eat it fresh made.

Recipe: 1 1/2 cups whole milk
2 eggs
1/4 cup granulated sugar
pinch salt, optional
Heat milk until HOT! Beat eggs in a bowl with a fork, stir in sugar. When milk is hot, slowly pour into egg mixture beating continuously with fork. Pour back into kettle and cook until thickened over low heat (Do Not Boil!). Let cool at least 4 hours, I always chill overnight.

Enjoy your ice cream! :clap: :happy: :nanner: :icecream:


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I am in the same boat. We just tried a recipe that made 6 cups of ice cream--from just 1 cup of goat milk. The rest was cream, sugar, eggs...etc. But it was supreme, and better than the custardy type that I usually make with condensed milk. I have plenty of goat milk to experiment with, and a handy ice cream maker that doesn't require ice. So I am going to start cutting in more and more goat milk to get see what I get. Fortunately, it doesn't affect my girlish figure.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Gretchen Ann said:


> I make ice cream using milk from our guernseys. I use whole milk and don't add extra cream. It tastes fine to me and my husband enjoys it too.
> 
> Try it once using whole milk. If it isn't rich enough, then add cream the next time you make ice cream.
> 
> ...


Just the sort of thing I wanted, thanks a ton Gretchen!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Let us know how your ice cream turns out.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

i'm gonna try gretchens recipie . I have one of those automatic self freezeing ice cream makers that makes 1 quart . to get something like softserve icecream I just put 1/2 cup sugar,2 cups goat milk (I try for the creamiest pouring the top off of a couple milkings ,that I keep in 1/2 gallon jars ) and a cap of vanilla . for chacolate I add a teaspoon of coco ,or for fruit flavors a couple tablespoons, crushed straberrys peachs or blackberrys in the last 5 mins of mixing. turn it on and in 20 mins I get pretty good stuff. on a day when I have more time I give the eggs a try .


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

My family and friends love goats milk ice cream. Here is my quick and easy, when there is no time to cook and cool. In a mixing bowl whisk 2 small boxes of instant pudding into about a quart of milk. Pour into a 1 1/2 to 2 quart freezer. Add 1/2 cup sugar and fill the remaining space with milk or fruit. My hubby likes adding 2 squished bananas.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

I make mine super simple - and all goat. I make yogurt weekly, so I just whip up a concoction of yogurt, fruit on hand or from freezer, and a bit of honey or sweetened condensed milk. 

Very simple.


----------

